# (looking for) Software capable of finding scramble based of cube state



## BopsMcPops (Dec 22, 2022)

Hello, everyone!

I am looking for a software program capable of finding a scramble based on your cube state.

Sometimes, (for whatever reason), some mixed cube states become sentimental for one reason or another, and I'm curious what the actual scramble of those mixed cube states are.
From my subpar detective work, I haven't identified any programs capable of finding a scramble based on the state of your cube.

I imagine you'd have a scrambled cube, you would be able to load the current state of your cube into a white cube and "paint" the cube with the scramble, where it would then generate a 21 or so set of moves to achieve that current cube state.

I hope I'm making sense. If I'm not, I would be very happy to answer any questions to explain in better detail what I'm looking for! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 22, 2022)

Cube Explorer.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Dec 22, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Cube Explorer.


"Add and Generate"


----------

